# American Strat - $600



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Stripped finish but still a great deal. In Kingston. Judging by the case, saddles, and serial, this is a mid 90’s Strat. I’d have already bought it if I was in the area and didn’t just buy a third Strat.

Stratocaster


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent condition? If that were true it wouldn’t be $600.


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> Excellent condition? If that were true it wouldn’t be $600.


While obviously not excellent condition in the finish department, there’s no denying this is a $900-$1100 guitar in the current market. This is going for less that the majority of MIM options.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Neck is American Standard with 22 frets but the bridge is 6 point. Could be a US body etc but hard to tell without taking it apart. At $600 it could be worth the risk that's not a Squire with an AS neck on it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

It's most likely a circa 2005 Highway One which was the budget level American line at that time. Considering the body needs a refin it's priced about right at $600. Unmolested these fetch $900-$1,000. Good project guitar for someone.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

It took me 6 months to get $700 for my Highway One just a few years ago. Awesome guitar, too, with a hard shell case. Mine had the big headstock, though, which I think is part of the Hwy 1 design?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Jalexander said:


> It took me 6 months to get $700 for my Highway One just a few years ago. Awesome guitar, too, with a hard shell case. Mine had the big headstock, though, which I think is part of the Hwy 1 design?


In i think 07 they went from small to big headstock. Great guitars.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> It's most likely a circa 2005 Highway One which was the budget level American line at that time. Considering the body needs a refin it's priced about right at $600. Unmolested these fetch $900-$1,000. Good project guitar for someone.


This is my conclusion as well. Serial number (Z5...) is 2005. The large frets and dual string trees both point to Highway One. That would also explain the 6 screw mount bridge.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> In i think 07 they went from small to big headstock. Great guitars.


2006


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Jalexander said:


> It took me 6 months to get $700 for my Highway One just a few years ago. Awesome guitar, too, with a hard shell case. Mine had the big headstock, though, which I think is part of the Hwy 1 design?


Got $1100 for mine back in June.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> 2006


As I hit "Post Reply" I thought "It's 06. Oh, well." Lol


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Yup, I missed the 6 screw bridge. And for some reason I thought my 90’s Tele had a Z serial number prefix, but its actually a N. Maybe not quite the deal I initially thought, but certainly not a bad deal either.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Varc said:


> Yup, I missed the 6 screw bridge. And for some reason I thought my 90’s Tele had a Z serial number prefix, but its actually a N. Maybe not quite the deal I initially thought, but certainly not a bad deal either.


If it's a hwy 1 I think it's still a good deal. Any US Strat neck is worth $400 and up in good shape. And if the body and the rest is also hwy1, it's a $20 can of paint away from looking much better.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

That looks legit to me, I would probably buy that if I was in town & it felt good. That would be at least a grand in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

I dig it....could be a poor man's John Mayer "Black 1" project


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

A joke post? Like new? Used? Used as an fire pit shovel, maybe...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, it’s still up, so it’s scaring a few folks away. 
I’d be inclined to agree $600 is a better than average Kijiji deal for American made Strat.


----------

